# R33 GTS-T - Age 31 Full Comp Protected £540



## planefix (Dec 26, 2002)

as the thread 

age 31 

8 yrs no claims 

R33 GTS-T - import model - parked on drive, with Cat 1 alarm/immob

protected no claims - me and missus (31 no claims etc) hire car + legal + euro cover +unlimited milage + limited buisiness and SDAP use and screen/glass cover

WA16 postcode (****sford in cheshire, outskirts of Manchester)

Liverpool Victoria Insurance £540 - £400 excess though

i think thats a good deal !!!!!


----------



## JasonO (Jun 29, 2001)

Just make certain that your paperwork form them states very clearly that your car is a R33GTS25T and not GTR. Otherwise it's a great quote


----------



## planefix (Dec 26, 2002)

yep 2.5 gts - t on all the paperwork, superb quote isnt it 

rgds
dave


----------

